# Hello From East Texas



## thefourbears (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello from East Texas







new to the site, we (me, wife,two kids and the dog)just got our 28rsds this week, you know when you are looking at them beside all the other trailers on the lot they dont seem that big, but they seem to grow when you hook up your towing vehicle and get on the road, looking forward to using it and I have found some great upgrade ideas on this site from other owners, purchased the 07 Outback at Genuine RV in Nacogdoches Texas for $18,900, price seemed fair and the staff was helpful. the towing vehicle is a 2005 suburban 4x4 Z71 5.7, with factory towing package and lower 4:10 gears, the suburban pulled the trailer ok but ordered a set of firestone air bags to level the rear end out, already have rear brake controller, reese towing set up with eq and sway control. any suggestions from the more experianced on towing options or items I need to be looking at is always appreciated. Look forward to meeting some of you on the road.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

07outback28rsds,

Congrats on your new trailer.

Check out the Texas Rally. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=17521&hl=

We'd love to have y'all join us!

Mark


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Congrats and Welcome!!!!

Lisa


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello from California!
Welcome Aboard!
Check out the Mod section for some great ideas


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome!

I know what you mean about the size. We bought ours and the dealer has all of their trailers side by side with about 3 feet in between. We went to do our PDI in their large bay garage, walked in and I asked the salesman, That's our trailer? It can't be, ti's too big!









Have a great time with it, and enjoy. As you do mods, for each one that you do, you will think of two more.

See you
Carl


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi 07outback28rsds
















Outbackers! 

Enjoy your new 28rsds and Happy Camping!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to Outbackers


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

From one Texan to another, welcome to Outbackers. I now live in Tennessee, but I was born and raised in Texas. Congratulations on the Outback. Happy camping.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Welsome and congrats on the 28RSDS. Ooooh, lots of mods are possible on this model! Just ask me!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome! We also bought our Outback from Genuine RV. I live in Shreveport, so I had to drive all the way down to pick it up. This was before I found out than Southern RV in Bossier City had just started carrying the Outback line.

My mom lives on Sand Hill on hwy 21, so we're down that way all the time. She doesn't have enough room for us and her dogs, so I usually pull the camper down for us to sleep in.

What town do you live in?


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

WELCOME!

We are rather new here too. You have found a great place to exchange stories, get some really good advice and information from a bunch of Wonderful people. I look forward to seeing you on the forum and on the road!

Happy Camping!

Heidi


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

You shouldn't need the air bags if you get the WD hitch set up correctly. With the Reese you should be able to keep the rig level. If you do a search here for the type of hitch you have you will probably find the instructions on how to do it right. I have seen very few dealers that either know how or bother to take the time to do it properly. With your hitch set up correctly you should have no rear end squat.
Let us know which Reese hitch you have and we'll get you going safely. I'm surprised no one else picked up on this.
You may also want to conside an upgrade on your receiver. There have been problems with the GM hitches and recently several members here have switched out the factory hitch for a Putnam with favorable results. Search the mods forum for those threads. Its good reading. Especialy Beach Bum's.
Bob


----------



## billtibbatts (Jul 22, 2007)

Zymurgist said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> I know what you mean about the size. We bought ours and the dealer has all of their trailers side by side with about 3 feet in between. We went to do our PDI in their large bay garage, walked in and I asked the salesman, That's our trailer? It can't be, ti's too big!
> 
> ...


Not sure if I am doing this correct. Have never been on a web site like this before. Ever! We just bought a 2005 28RSS and tow it with a 2007 Yukon XL 1/2 ton. We took the TT out this weekend and had problems towing. Finding out from this site that it may be the Chinese tires on the TT. However, do you ever have any problems towing yours? Sometimes the engine really seemed to me to be straining. We have dual anti sway bars and load leveling hitch. Any thoughts and help would be greatly appreciated.

M&B in Fredericksburg, VA


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

[/quote]

Not sure if I am doing this correct. Have never been on a web site like this before. Ever! We just bought a 2005 28RSS and tow it with a 2007 Yukon XL 1/2 ton. We took the TT out this weekend and had problems towing. Finding out from this site that it may be the Chinese tires on the TT. However, do you ever have any problems towing yours? Sometimes the engine really seemed to me to be straining. We have dual anti sway bars and load leveling hitch. Any thoughts and help would be greatly appreciated.

M&B in Fredericksburg, VA
[/quote]

M&B, your pulling at the limits of your half-ton vehicle. My TV is the 2003 version, and it has trouble getting up and down hills. You can definitely tell the trailer is back there...

The only solution to that is to get a TV with more umph! Given that your TV is brand new, that may not be an option for you.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site and the Outback family







-- definately the best place in cyberspace! Honestly, you won't meet a nicer bunch of people with a wealth of information to share. Happy Camping!









Michelle & Scott


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

07outback28rsds,

Welcome and congratulations on the new 28rsds. You'll love it here.

Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

